# Dorico 4 is here



## Gil (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,
Dorico 4 is here!

- Dorico blog
- Supercharge Your Workflow | Introducing Dorico 4 Youtube playlist
- ScoringNotes review
- Youtube livestream presentation

Congrats @Daniel S.! 

Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## Ben (Jan 12, 2022)

Congrats to the entire Dorico team!
If you are using the VSL Dorico Integration, you might need to re-run the latest installer from MyVSL to make it work with Dorico 4 as well.
Full list of currently compatible libraries here: https://www.vsl.info/tutorials/guides/dorico-integration/introduction


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 12, 2022)

After watching the list of videos outlining what is new in Dorico 4, I am blown away. The lack of any improvements in Expression Maps has been engulfed in a tsunami of new features and capabilities, as well as enhancements to existing features.

Now I have to wait for my wife to wake up naturally. It's 4:55 AM, and any financial transactions I make will send her an audible alert and disturb her well-deserved sleep.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2022)

Dorico 4 review: Do more with your score - Scoring Notes


The massive Dorico 4 update brings a Key Editor in Write mode, a revamped Play mode, smart MIDI import, a library manager, and more.




www.scoringnotes.com





great review

best

e


----------



## Markrs (Jan 12, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Dorico 4 review: Do more with your score - Scoring Notes
> 
> 
> The massive Dorico 4 update brings a Key Editor in Write mode, a revamped Play mode, smart MIDI import, a library manager, and more.
> ...


That is one comprehensive review!


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jan 12, 2022)

ed buller said:


> great review


Agree, best I've seen. Meanwhile, all my reservations have disappeared, great update.


----------



## Olympum (Jan 12, 2022)

I can't find anything on the promised free upgrade for those that activated Dorico 3.5 late in 2021. Was anything announced about how this works?


----------



## pcohen12 (Jan 12, 2022)

Olympum said:


> I can't find anything on the promised free upgrade for those that activated Dorico 3.5 late in 2021. Was anything announced about how this works?


Check out the “Grace period updates” section at the bottom of the announcement blog post: https://blog.dorico.com/2022/01/dorico-4-is-here-to-supercharge-your-workflow/


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 12, 2022)

Well, anyone hoping that the new licensing system would allow steinberg to streamline the activation process making it less of a mess than it was in the past will be sorely disappointed.

Followed all the prompts being sent back and forth between 3 different licensing and downloading apps, being asked to sign in several times via a web browser only to get the following message:






now I have to contact and wait for customer support just to activate my product.

Absolute fiasco


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 12, 2022)

The grace period for 3.5 owners is nice, if you purchased 3.5 after Aug 25, 2021, you'll be getting an email w/the free upgrade.


----------



## Olympum (Jan 12, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> Check out the “Grace period updates” section at the bottom of the announcement blog post: https://blog.dorico.com/2022/01/dorico-4-is-here-to-supercharge-your-workflow/


Thanks! So basically ... wait ...


----------



## pcohen12 (Jan 12, 2022)

Olympum said:


> Thanks! So basically ... wait ...


If you purchased _after_ the end of summer sale (e.g. I purchased around Black Friday), you don’t need to wait - the directions in the blog should work!


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 12, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> Well, anyone hoping that the new licensing system would allow steinberg to streamline the activation process making it less of a mess than it was in the past will be sorely disappointed.
> 
> Followed all the prompts being sent back and forth between 3 different licensing and downloading apps, being asked to sign in several times via a web browser only to get the following message:
> 
> ...


This is why I never upgrade to a new version right away. Devs haven't had time yet to clean up all the bugs that weren't caught in testing.


----------



## Olympum (Jan 12, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> If you purchased _after_ the end of summer sale (e.g. I purchased around Black Friday), you don’t need to wait - the directions in the blog should work!


doh, right ... can't read :( anyway ... I think I'll get back to work and wait a few days for the devs to sort things out


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 12, 2022)

Olympum said:


> I can't find anything on the promised free upgrade for those that activated Dorico 3.5 late in 2021. Was anything announced about how this works?


If 3.5 was purchased after Aug 25, 2021, you'll get an email with an upgrade code supposedly. I bought Elements 3.5 for my laptop in December, and I just ran my eLicenser Maintenance thingy, and now it says Upgrade Eligible. I clicked the link to go to the webpage that was suggested and it bombed. Totally expected on release day, the one thing developers can't test is realtime user load, lol.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## stigc56 (Jan 12, 2022)

The activation bug is cured, anyway for me! It works and it's a really nice update and hopefully integration will be revealed when Cubase 12 arrives!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2022)

Love it! Steinberg is really kicking ass! Seems they really might be headed towards integration with Cubase, but that will come probably with 4.5 & 12.5, once they both have lots of common elements. They talk about lots of things to come!

They are also clearly aiming everything to do with scoring to picture and Hollywood in general. 

What Avid should have done with Sibelius...


----------



## ptram (Jan 12, 2022)

The activation issue was solved also here (on a Mac). I run the uninstaller and downloaded the installer again. All is fine now.

Paolo


----------



## dormusic (Jan 12, 2022)

Ben said:


> Congrats to the entire Dorico team!
> If you are using the VSL Dorico Integration, you might need to re-run the latest installer from MyVSL to make it work with Dorico 4 as well.
> Full list of currently compatible libraries here: https://www.vsl.info/tutorials/guides/dorico-integration/introduction


I'm actually struggling to get VEPro and Dorico working at the same time. I even updated it today and it still didn't work. Win 10 up to date, so is Elicenser.

I suspect the new licensing system interferes with the VSL Elicenser.
I've already done this, and it sorta solves the problem for a while but it returned once I tried to start Dorico.
When VEPro was working and I tried starting Dorico, Dorico "waited" until I closed VEPro and then just remembered "oh I should start up now".
I've already followed this tutorial with the SeLicenser.sel file extension hack. It solved it and now it's back because I started Dorico up:
https://forums.steinberg.net/.../elicenser.../154365/17


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 12, 2022)

FYI- noteperformer does not work in M1 mode. BBC does however. I’m running Dorico 4 in Rosetta and no issues. Love the update. Totally worth the price. Now I can run on 3 computers without the dongle and no more paid .5 updates


----------



## RSK (Jan 12, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> any financial transactions I make will send her an audible alert and disturb her well-deserved sleep.


This should be mandatory for all members of this forum. LOL


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 12, 2022)

Steinberg crushing the game. Can't wait to see what Cubase 12 has in store.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 12, 2022)

So the Windows install was a bit quirky but I now have 4 Pro running on Win10 on my tower and Win11 on my laptop. FINALLY! And they give us THREE installs, that's excellent.

The order I had to do is this, if it helps anyone else on Winderz:

Bought the $99 Upgrade (3.5-->4.0 Pro). 3.5 Pro is/was on my tower PC w/the Key
Opened eLicenser software and let it update. Then QUIT the app.
Opened Steinberg Downloader, did activation, got code, etc etc.
I got asked what license to upgrade and my eLicenser list appeared. My 3.5 Pro license showed up in All and the USB key, so I chose that. (I _think _this was the next step, there were several)
Dorico 4 Pro now showed in the Download app.
Installation went fine. When I started Dorico 4 it got a little klunky but that was due to the new security stuff in Microsoft Edge. The new Steinberg Assistant popped up TWICE which launched the Steinberg webpage to login (just close the extra one, lol), but an Edge pop-up wanted me to verify the Steinberg attempt to launch, so I ticked "Aways" and let that fly. The Steinberg page then said to Retry and I did, but I didn't see anything happening. It DID, just behind the browser, and that popup said I was good to go and Dorico launched. When it did, the splash screen stayed up for quite a while, searching for a VSTAudio file, but I let it sit and it finally worked.

Now that the upgrade was official and 3.5 was updated, I went to the laptop and opened the Download assistant, and it was the same as above, Edge Popup wanting verification, two Steinberg popups when one was needed, hit Retry, etc etc, and it finally launched.

Two instances on Doriico Pro with one license now running. It's WEIRD, I want to tell people in my house and job, but nobody would have a clue what on earth I was talking about, lol.

Steinberg actually gave us found money. I have Cubase 11 Pro on my 2nd Key for my laptop. That also has Dorico SE 3.5 with the free upgrade waiting in the wings. Since Cubase 12 is coming with the same licensing, I'll be able to sell the second Key with Cubase 11 Pro, Dorico SE 4 Elements and WaveLab 10 LE to someone on here, to get them a great upgrade deal. But I think there will be more Cubase and Dorico customers because of this.

Man, I have been complaining for SO long that I wanted a PreSonus-style licensing model with just username and password, plus multiple installs for way too long, but it's HERE. Mega YAY!


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 12, 2022)

Commuting home on the train. This is pretty cool on a touchscreen laptop.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 12, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Commuting home on the train. This is pretty cool on a touchscreen laptop.


That´s cool, do you think it can be as fast as staff pad for composing?
Wish Dorico could work as staffpad in an ipad, it would be the best of both worlds!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 12, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> That´s cool, do you think it can be as fast as staff pad for composing?
> Wish Dorico could work as staffpad in an ipad, it would be the best of both worlds!


Dorico has an iPad app that's already more useable than Staffpad because you can actually input notes deterministically instead of guessing what it'll recognize or not.


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 12, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> That´s cool, do you think it can be as fast as staff pad for composing?
> Wish Dorico could work as staffpad in an ipad, it would be the best of both worlds!


I don't know yet. I have a deck app on my phone for the functions not available with pen and touch on 3.5. This is just first impressions on 4. Will see.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Dorico has an iPad app that's already more useable than Staffpad because you can actually input notes deterministically instead of guessing what it'll recognize or not.


so nuskool

e


----------



## Tralen (Jan 12, 2022)

RSK said:


> This should be mandatory for all members of this forum. LOL


Ok, what is DaddyO's wife's number? I need to make a purchase.


On topic, congratulations to the Dorico team!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 12, 2022)

dormusic said:


> I'm actually struggling to get VEPro and Dorico working at the same time


No trouble with VEP here.

The great unsung feature of the new mixer is that you can hide all the unused inputs, which was a PITA for VEP templates.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jan 12, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Now I have to wait for my wife to wake up naturally. It's 4:55 AM, and any financial transactions I make will send her an audible alert and disturb her well-deserved sleep.


Ha! You and I are in the same boat! I tried to slyly create a sweetwater account that might get past her watchful eye, but somehow she gets those alerts now too. On top of it, I don't think I can upgrade Dorico at Sweetwater for a while. Life gets so ruff some days :(


----------



## zolhof (Jan 12, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Commuting home on the train. This is pretty cool on a touchscreen laptop.


Nice, I was about to ask if anyone tested Dorico 4 on a Windows touch device. My laptop uses Wacom EMR, so the writing on StaffPad is a joy, and I was wondering if Dorico 4 inherited any of the touch optimizations from the iPad version, other than the on-screen keyboard.


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 12, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Ok, what is DaddyO's wife's number? I need to make a purchase.


:chuckle:

You can reach her at 509-40T-AKEN. (area code + years married + status!)


----------



## sinkd (Jan 12, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> Well, anyone hoping that the new licensing system would allow steinberg to streamline the activation process making it less of a mess than it was in the past will be sorely disappointed.
> 
> Followed all the prompts being sent back and forth between 3 different licensing and downloading apps, being asked to sign in several times via a web browser only to get the following message:
> 
> ...


Sorry you had troubles. My activation went very smoothly.


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 12, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> Well, anyone hoping that the new licensing system would allow steinberg to streamline the activation process making it less of a mess than it was in the past will be sorely disappointed.
> 
> Absolute fiasco


Really sorry you ran into this problem. What actually happened there was that we had so many people updating so quickly that one link in the chain for the migration from eLicenser to Steinberg Licensing ran out of a consumable code that is used to map between the two systems. We fixed that problem within 30 minutes of it occurring, but a fair number of people were impacted temporarily.

Hopefully what you found is that you were told by our support team fairly quickly that you could just enter your Download Access Code again, and it would have worked immediately at that point.

Obviously the launch of a new licensing system is a complex thing, but I'm glad to say that the problems experienced were purely related to making the transition from eLicenser to the new system. The new system has been rock solid all day today, and has supported its initial explosion of users flawlessly.

We're sorry that you bumped into a transitory issue while obtaining your free update within a few hours of the launch of the new product, and hope that this "absolute fiasco" doesn't unduly colour your experience of using Dorico 4 in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 12, 2022)

I need a refresher - are there any comprehensive tutorials out there that include Dorico 4.0 features?


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 12, 2022)

Nothing comprehensive that includes v4, no. The tutorials from AskVideo are the best and most up-to-date course for the whole application, and if you then sprinkle in our own YouTube videos you should find plenty of info you need.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 12, 2022)

Credit where it is due @Daniel S. has been an absolute star today. I managed to purchase something that technically wasn’t available yet (don’t ask I was a little quick off the bat) and he’s gone above and beyond to help and solve my challenges (which he did!)
My day job is Enterprise Cloud IT so i know how complex these things are, his support has surpassed anything I’ve experienced from any vendor (Including many I pay big sums of money to for priority support)


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 12, 2022)

Aw shucks, Phil, you're making me blush 

I'm happy to have been able to help!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 12, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Credit where it is due @Daniel S. has been an absolute star today


I need to add to this: I was having an issue with the playback glitching. As busy as Daniel and teem must have been today, he and Ulf strighted things out within a very short time!


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 12, 2022)

Would have loved to upgrade from Dorico Elements 3.5 but they don't sell the upgrade from Elements anymore - seems a bit strange?


----------



## Olympum (Jan 12, 2022)

If anybody is still having issues with the grace period campaign ID, @Daniel S. was able to sort it out - check details on https://vi-control.net/community/th...22-01-12-14h00-gmt.119804/page-5#post-5023835


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 12, 2022)

tonaliszt said:


> Would have loved to upgrade from Dorico Elements 3.5 but they don't sell the upgrade from Elements anymore - seems a bit strange?


This upgrade will be available again very soon: we need to do a little bit more work on the migration path in our new licensing system. I'll drop back into this thread to let you know when the upgrades are available for sale.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 12, 2022)

I was up and running in no time today working on a commissioned fanfare for brass quintet and loved using the new features (insert mode, and the inversion/retrograde were big time helpful). Initially when I loaded up NP there was no sound. I quickly deduced it wasn’t M1 compatible but I msg’d John Barron who got right back to me and confirmed it. Booted up in Rosetta mode and I was up and running in no time. The communication from the Dorico team has been jaw droppingly great.

John even answers my inane questions on weekends. Truly incredible.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 12, 2022)

tonaliszt said:


> Would have loved to upgrade from Dorico Elements 3.5 but they don't sell the upgrade from Elements anymore - seems a bit strange?


Guess what I managed to buy by ‘glitch’ and needed Daniels help to sort 😳. It will be available soon I’m sure and is worth the wait!!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 12, 2022)

I am so thrilled to ditch this Steinberg eLicenser, my new Dorico install actually _feels _better to me (I am so weird). But the main reason I'm glad it's going away is what I just found out when search for a way to remove one piece of software so I can sell my 2nd Key:

"*Important: A license transfer into the opposite direction - from USB-eLicenser to Soft-eLicenser - is not possible. REALLY?? *As soon as a license has been transferred to a USB-eLicenser, there is no way back onto the hard disk. That means the USB-eLicenser holding the transferred license has to be connected when running the corresponding program. "

Wow. I guess this was acceptable 20 years ago. But YAY Steinberg, it's all getting better and bring on Cubase 12!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 13, 2022)

Smart MIDI Import is so insane. Imported a Mozart MIDI file, separated into the various instruments, clicked import - 5 seconds later, everything was properly laid out, including grace notes, tremolos, trills, etc., all playing seamlessly through my BBCSO playback template. Absolutely amazing how easy this was. Yes, it is not 100% perfect on playback and maybe some stuff needs a bit of cleanup, but overall, it's like 98% of the way there. Throw on the notehead names and this makes for an amazing new educational score study tool for me!


----------



## wxyz (Jan 14, 2022)

Has anyone gotten stuck with an Audio engine : waiting for connection error? On windows 10 with UAD Apollo 8. Dorico 3.5 and Nuendo 11 are working.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 14, 2022)

wxyz said:


> Has anyone gotten stuck with an Audio engine : waiting for connection error? On windows 10 with UAD Apollo 8. Dorico 3.5 and Nuendo 11 are working.


yes...I just did it a few times then it seemed happy. Hasn't happened since.

best

ed


----------



## PhilA (Jan 14, 2022)

wxyz said:


> Has anyone gotten stuck with an Audio engine : waiting for connection error? On windows 10 with UAD Apollo 8. Dorico 3.5 and Nuendo 11 are working.


Pop over the the steinberg Dorico forum I’m sure there was a thread on there from one of the Devs about this and there being some relationship to some plugins. Sadly I can’t remember if this was Mac or Windows.

Ah sorry just checked it was Mac the symptom was identical.

Double edit: There is also this.









Unknown interapplication HSSE occurs (Solved!)


I get this message when I open Dorico4. I have dowloaded and installed all files in the download manager, restarted my comp. and opens the Dorico4, move the message, and then I get the Hub, and a new message pops up saying , “This project references a PlaybackTemplate playbacktemplate.hsse that...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## wxyz (Jan 16, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Pop over the the steinberg Dorico forum I’m sure there was a thread on there from one of the Devs about this and there being some relationship to some plugins. Sadly I can’t remember if this was Mac or Windows.
> 
> Ah sorry just checked it was Mac the symptom was identical.
> 
> ...


Waiting for the weekend to be over so support can remote.m Thanks all for the fyi's.


----------



## ennbr (Jan 17, 2022)

Anyone interested I did a Dorico Template for AI Nucleus with expression and percussion maps plus I added in the playing techniques for Aah, Ooh, Phrases as well. I think it's pretty much complete but let me know if you find anything.

The file is to large to attach here's a link

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EPBLRN0U9U9O9mmXDTUnPLHfQO19Ia34/view?usp=sharing (Nucleus template)


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2022)

4.1 is now released


----------



## Daniel S. (Jun 1, 2022)

More details on the blog about Dorico 4.1:









Dorico 4.1 released with dynamics editor, improved lyrics, custom colors, and more – Dorico


We are delighted to announce the immediate availability of the fourth significant update to Dorico 4 since its release in January of this year. Dorico 4.1 is available now as a free update for users of Dorico Pro 4, Dorico Elements 4 and Dorico SE 4, and brings with it dozens of new...




blog.dorico.com





and about Dorico for iPad 2.3, also released today:









Dorico for iPad 2.3 introduces one-off purchase Lifetime Unlock option – Dorico


In addition to releasing Dorico 4.1 for macOS and Windows, we have today also released an update to Dorico for iPad, bringing it to version 2.3. This brings new enhancements and fixes, including the reinstated dynamics editor in the Key Editor, more flexibility in the velocity editor, and...




blog.dorico.com


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DCPImages (Jun 1, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> More details on the blog about Dorico 4.1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo good to have the option of a lifetime license! Thank you Daniel


----------



## rudi (Jun 1, 2022)

And these two articles on Scoringnotes.com:









Dorico 4.1 review: a better Key Editor; improvements to lyrics, interface and more - Scoring Notes


Dorico 4.1 further refines the Key Editor, adds more color options, overhauls lyrics, prints selected flows in a layout, and more.




www.scoringnotes.com













Dorico for iPad adds one-time purchase in addition to subscriptions - Scoring Notes


With Dorico for iPad 2.3, users can access all the app’s premium features with a single in-app purchase via a new "Lifetime Unlock" option.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------



## Daniel S. (Jul 13, 2022)

We have today released Dorico 4.2, another free update in the Dorico 4 series, and once more this update is focused on the new Key Editor, reintroducing the percussion editor, and also making some significant improvements to linked mode that we think should make working with the Key Editor overall much more comfortable. More details here:









Dorico 4.2 released with percussion editor, linked mode improvements, and more – Dorico


Only three weeks after the Dorico 4.1.10 update, we’re back again with Dorico 4.2. This update represents another big step forwards for the new Key Editor, with the reintroduction of the percussion editor, and some important improvements to the way the Key Editor follows the selection in the...




blog.dorico.com





We aren't done with the Key Editor just yet – we have one more big bunch of improvements on the way, coming on the other side of the summer. Do let us know what you think of these latest changes.


----------



## dyross (Jul 13, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> We have today released Dorico 4.2, another free update in the Dorico 4 series, and once more this update is focused on the new Key Editor, reintroducing the percussion editor, and also making some significant improvements to linked mode that we think should make working with the Key Editor overall much more comfortable. More details here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great release!


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 13, 2022)

I was having trouble copying and pasting CC data along with notes so I asked on the Dorico forum and Daniel replied that the 4.2 release was coming out in about 5 minutes which solved my problem!

Now that's service! (despite whether it was just coincidental or not).

Congratulations for that great updates Daniel! The improvements to the key editor are nothing less than impressive. I have already completed a few projects that have never seen the light of DAW. Dorico all the way!


----------



## dyross (Jul 13, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> I was having trouble copying and pasting CC data along with notes so I asked on the Dorico forum and Daniel replied that the 4.2 release was coming out in about 5 minutes which solved my problem!
> 
> Now that's service! (despite whether it was just coincidental or not).
> 
> Congratulations for that great updates Daniel! The improvements to the key editor are nothing less than impressive. I have already completed a few projects that have never seen the light of DAW. Dorico all the way!


Agreed, this is a super helpful improvement.


----------

